# üble Verletzung Hecht



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende ging mir dieser Hecht mit einer höchst ungewöhnlichen Verletzung ans Band. Auf der Flanke des Fisches erkennt man eine völlig verheilte Wunde. Aber unter dem Fisch wächst ein Drilling von innen nach außen. Dem Fisch scheint es dennoch relativ gut zu gehen.

Ist schon Wahnsinn was die Tiere so wegstecken.


----------



## Seele (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

kannst keine jpgs einstellen? Wäre einfacher, kann die ZIP grad nicht öffnen.


----------



## jkc (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



seele schrieb:


> kannst keine jpgs einstellen? Wäre einfacher, kann die ZIP grad nicht öffnen.



 Jupp, würde ich auch drum bitten, auch auf Grund der Sicherheit. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Muss sowas überhaupt hier rein?
Das ist bloß wieder Wasser auf den Mühlen der Angelgegner. 

So einen Fisch erlöst man, gestaltet ihm einen schönen Lebensabend in der Pfanne und damit ist der Fall erledigt.

Anstatt alle Welt mit der Nase drauf zu stoßen!

|wavey:


----------



## jkc (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nichts sagen... (und allen geht es gut |kopfkrat)

Also mich tät´s interessieren. :g


Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



jkc schrieb:


> Also mich tät´s interessieren. :g



Jaja, die Sensationsgeilheit . . . .


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Hier nochmal die Fotos


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

warum sollte der in die pfanne?? der drilling wächst gerade heraus und der hecht überstehts. hatte ich auch schon... der darf auch gerne wieder schwimmen, dafür dass er so ein kämpfer is.

petri heil dem fänger #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Toller Kämpfer mit Magen-an-die-Bauchdecke-getackert.|uhoh:

Der gehört erlöst!

Ich bin hier raus, da mich anscheinend die Außenwirkung der Angelei mehr interessiert als die meisten hier.
#6#d|wavey:


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Hier nochmal richtig


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

1. Geht es dem Fisch ausgesprochen gut. Was man an der verheilten Wunde erkennt.

und 

2. Das ist in NL. Entnahmeverbot für Hecht.


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss sowas überhaupt hier rein?
> Das ist bloß wieder Wasser auf den Mühlen der Angelgegner.
> 
> So einen Fisch erlöst man, gestaltet ihm einen schönen Lebensabend in der Pfanne und damit ist der Fall erledigt.
> ...


sorry Professor,

Totschweigen hat noch nie was gebracht, dann bekommstes erst recht unter die Nase gehalten.

Außerdem ist das doch ein recht schöner Beweis für die Überlebensfähigkeit von Fischen und dem Fehlen von Schmerzempfinden, sonst würde der sich ja wimmernd winden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das doch ein recht schöner Beweis für die *Überlebensfähigkeit *von Fischen und dem Fehlen von Schmerzempfinden, sonst würde der sich ja wimmernd winden.
> Gruß A.




Dass sie zäh sind steht außer Frage.
Aber leider auch, dass diese Verunstaltung von Angler verursacht wurde.
Und genau in diese Richtung war mein erster Beitrag dazu zu verstehen.


----------



## crazyharald (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Hallo,

mir ist auch schon mal ein Hecht ans Band gegangen, wo ich beim ausnehmen feststellen musste, das sich ein Drilling in der Leibeshöhle verkapselt hatte. Der Bursche war beim Drill aber sehr agil und lebhaft.
Ist zwar nicht schön so was zu sehen aber zumindest ein kleiner Trost wenn sich mal einer mit deinem Köder aus dem Saub macht. (Er hat eine Chance zu überleben)

Gruß und Petri......


----------



## Domini (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

ich fand auch schon einen drilling im magen eines hechtes


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Ich habe die Fotos hier reingestellt weil ich sie als ein positives Beispiel für die "Zähigkeit" der Hechte empfinde. Selbstverständlich ist es kein schöner Anblick. Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, dass evtl auch größere Verletzungen beim C&R nicht zwangsläufig zum Tod des Tieres führen.

Abgerissene Köder und Systeme hingegen führe ich zu 99% auf unzureichendes Matrial und daher auf die Schuld des Anglers zurück. |evil: Auch wenn die Fische überleben, darf hier nicht gespart werden.


----------



## crazyharald (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Das sehe ich genau so,

sollte keine Entschuldigung für falsche Montagen bzw. fehlerhaftes Material sein!!!!

Sorry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist.#t

Habe aber immer gedacht das ein Haken mit der Zeit sich auflöst und nicht nach aussen wächst....


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

kommt ganz darauf an aus welchem material der drilling ist. ich habe beides schon im magen gefunden. einen verwachsenen und einen fast zersetzten. 
Deshalb nach möglichkeit keine rostfreien Drillinge verwenden.


----------



## Philla (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



crazyharald schrieb:


> Habe aber immer gedacht das ein Haken mit der Zeit sich auflöst und nicht nach aussen wächst....



Genau....

Ist das eine neue Masche, der Händler ? Haken lösen sich auf? Damit man immer möglichst schnell neue kaufen muss? 

|uhoh:


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Philla schrieb:


> Genau....
> 
> Ist das eine neue Masche, der Händler ? Haken lösen sich auf? Damit man immer möglichst schnell neue kaufen muss?
> 
> |uhoh:




Bei vielen Meereshaken und besonders in Übersse ist es so, daß die Haken nicht rostfrei sind und im Salzwasser nach ein Paar Monaten sie fast aufgelöst haben. Bei vielen Karpfenhaken ist das glaube ich auch der Fall.


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Bei der Meeresfischerei (Trolling) gelten salzwasserfeste Haken , so weit ich weis, als nicht sonderlich waidgerecht. Normale Haken lösen sich im Salzwasser recht schnell auf.  

Evtl. verwechselst du da was.


----------



## jkc (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> ...Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, dass evtl auch größere Verletzungen beim C&R nicht zwangsläufig zum Tod des Tieres führen...



Hi, wer einen, durch "größere Verletzungen" geprägten Fisch vorsätzlich zurücksetzt handelt in meinen Augen unverantwortlich. Größere Verletzungen und C&R sollten sich gegenseitig ausschließen... Da kannst Du noch so viele Bilder von abgeklungenen Verletzungen einstellen. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Gondoschir (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wer einen, durch "größere Verletzungen" geprägten Fisch vorsätzlich zurücksetzt handelt in meinen Augen unverantwortlich. Größere Verletzungen und C&R sollten sich gegenseitig ausschließen... Da kannst Du noch so viele Bilder von abgeklungenen Verletzungen einstellen.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Es doch immer wieder interessant, dass es Leute gibt die nur darauf aus sind alles zum Politikum zu machen und tod zu quatschen.#6

Größere Verletzung ist ein durchaus dehnbarer Begriff. Blutende Kiemen gehören für mich persönlich dazu. Für 90 % der "Angelprofis " nicht. Also halte mal den Ball flach.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das doch ein recht schöner Beweis für die Überlebensfähigkeit von Fischen und dem *Fehlen von Schmerzempfinden*, sonst würde der sich ja wimmernd winden.
> Gruß A.


 
Ich will ja keine Diskussion über dieses Thema hier in Gang bringen, aber das was du da behauptest ist Schwachfug.
Warum sollte ein verletzter Hecht auf dem weg der Besserung ein Beweis für das Fehlen von Schmerzempfinden sein?
|kopfkrat

Ich selbst hätte den hecht erlöst - sofern erlaubt. Aber ich bilde mir nicht ein dem Fänger da reinzureden, da es seine persönliche Entscheidung ist und er es mit seiner eigenen Moral - und dazu, in diesem Fall, mit der Gesetzlage - abmachen muss. Und ich habe das zu akzeptieren.

Petri dem Fänger!


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

wie lautet eigentlich die Regelung?
Totales C&R auch bei Verletzungen in NL (da war das doch wohl) ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Ich verstehe nicht warum man den Fisch, soweit überhaupt erlaubt, abschlagen sollte. Die Verletzung ist nachweislich uralt. Und den Fisch behindert es offensichtlich auch nicht. Warum soll man ihn also töten?. Für ist völlig unnötig. Evtl. sogar falschverstandene Tierliebe. Ich bin aber kein Tierarzt und kann mir daher kein abschließendes Urteil erlauben.


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

dito.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Wo wurde denn der Hecht gefangen, in NL.

Kenne mich mit denn Gesetzen in NL nicht so aus, ist da wirklich ein grundsätzliches C&R verboten.

Wenn ja hat sich wohl die Diskussion darüber erledigt oder???


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine Diskussion über dieses Thema hier in Gang bringen, aber das was du da behauptest ist Schwachfug.
> Warum sollte ein verletzter Hecht auf dem weg der Besserung ein Beweis für das Fehlen von Schmerzempfinden sein?
> |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Um das eindeutig richtig zu stellen,

ja da hat Daci recht, der Schluß bezüglich Schmerzen war so nicht richtig
Gruß A.


----------



## crazyharald (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Als Angler sollte man soweit Sachverstand haben um einschätzen zu können ob der Fisch noch überlebensfähig ist oder nicht.
Wenn Stonefish den Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt hat ist das seine Entscheidung und von allen die nicht mit dabei waren zu akzeptieren.
Wenn eine Entnahme nicht erlaubt ist und der Fisch solch starke Verletzungen hat, das er nicht wieder ins Wasser entlassen werden kann, muss er Waidgerecht entsorgt werden (vergraben) oder abgegeben werden.


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Die regelung in diesem Gewässer ist eindeutig und kann nicht missverstanden werden: " Gefangene Hechte müssen sofort zurück gesetzt werden."

Für mich ist das totales Entnahmeverbot. Es gibt aber ja noch andere Gewässer an denen es einer Entscheidung bedarf. Hier agab es aus rechtlichen Gründen ohnehin keine Alternative.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Die regelung in diesem Gewässer ist eindeutig und kann nicht missverstanden werden: " Gefangene Hechte müssen sofort zurück gesetzt werden."
> 
> Für mich ist das totales Entnahmeverbot. Es gibt aber ja noch andere Gewässer an denen es einer Entscheidung bedarf. Hier agab es aus rechtlichen Gründen ohnehin keine Alternative.


 
... und auch wenn es deine eigene Entscheidung gewesen wäre, ist es dein gutes Recht als Angler. Und andere Angler haben das zu akzeptieren, auch wenn man es selbst eventuell anders gemacht hätte.


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> *Abgerissene Köder und Systeme hingegen führe ich zu 99% auf unzureichendes Matrial und daher auf die Schuld des Anglers zurück. Auch wenn die Fische überleben, darf hier nicht gespart werden*.


 
...das eigentlich erwähnenswerte und Danke fürs einstellen der pics.


----------



## Acharaigas (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, dass evtl auch größere Verletzungen beim C&R nicht zwangsläufig zum Tod des Tieres führen.




uuuh uuuh uuuh...

in nl find ich es vertretbar wenn entnahmeverbot. dazu gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. ein entnahmeverbot ist in meinen augen höher anzusetzen als ein entnahmegebot (wie in d).

ABER:

ein stark verletzter fisch, der womöglich noch blutet usw gehört nicht mehr zurück ins wasser, wenn er die mindestmaße erreicht hat und nicht geschont ist. das ist einfach ein moralischer aspekt an den sich auch c&rler halten sollten.

ich bin selber fast 100% c&rler, mitglied im dhc und setze mich aktiv für c&r und selektive harvest ein. habe texte bezüglich c&r fürs internet ins tschechische übersetzt usw. bei mir kommt fast jeder fisch zurück ins wasser.
ausnahmen:

- faunafremde fische, die schäden anrichten wie z.b. der zwergwels in tschechien. schmeckt gut, praktisch grätenfrei. kommt mit.

- verletzte fische. wenn ich nen zander am rhein fange, der den wobbler durchs auge hat oder in den kiemen und blutet. der wird mitgenommen. meine freundin freut sich. wenn sie nicht wäre würde ich ihn sinnvoll verschenken. ich mag selten fisch essen. ein zander ist zu viel für mich. nach 3 bissen hab ich genug von fischfleisch.

ich bezieh mich in bisher nur auf die zitierte aussage. 


zum thema:

schön zu sehen, dass fische sowas auch mal überleben, besonders wenn es mal ein abriss war. der fisch ist in guter verfassung, die wunde sieht nicht so frisch aus. gehört zurück ins wasser. würde ihm höchstens noch die rausschauenden haken stücke abknipsen. jeder verünftige releaser sollte einen drahtschneider dabei haben mit dem man drilling durchknipsen kann.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> uuuh uuuh uuuh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? Da hilft sich die Natur am besten(wie man sieht), ohne das man daran noch rumbastelt und den Fisch evtl. weiter verletzt.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Warum? Da hilft sich die Natur am besten(wie man sieht), ohne das man daran noch rumbastelt und den Fisch evtl. weiter verletzt.
> Gruss ROY



Da gebe ich Acharaigas recht, ich wäre sogar soweit gegangen, den Drilling zu entfernen, wenn es mir möglich erschienen wäre.
Nicht, dass ich das jedem Angler empfehlen würde, manch einer lässt es dem Fisch zu Liebe besser bleiben, aber mich hätte es da in den Fingern gejuckt.
So wie das auf dem Foto aussieht, schaut der Bereich der Drillingsöse, wo alle drei Haken am Schaft zusammen gelötet sind, soweit aus dem Fisch heraus, dass es möglich gewesen sein könnte, mit dem Seitenschneider so tief abzukneifen, dass man den Bereich des Schafts noch erwischt, wo sich der Drilling zu drei Haken aufsplittet.
Somit wäre es unter Umständen möglich gewesen, ohne großes Risiko/Stress für den Fisch, nachzuhelfen.
Einmal mit dem Seitenschneider zentral am Drilling durchgeknipst, danach mit der normalen Zange, die drei nun losen Haken an ihren Spitzen gepackt und rausgezogen => fertig.
Dauert keine 2 Minuten wenn man weiß was man tut und geschickt genug ist.
Iss natürlich nix für Grobmotoriker und Bewegungslegastheniker!


----------



## Acharaigas (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

sensitivfischer hat es schon sehr gut beantwortet.

danke. schön beschrieben und erklärt. #6


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Ich habe diese Verletzung erst gesehen als ich den Fisch schon zurücksetzen wollte.  Hinzu kam , dass sich der Esox den hinteren Drilling des Wikam übel reingehauen hat. Das heißt die erste OP hatte er quasi schon hinter sich (wir haben mit 2 Mann an ihm rumgefummelt). Natürlich habe ich kurz darüber nachgedacht ob ich den Drilling entfernen soll. Aber die Wunde war so gut verheilt, dass ich nicht am Drilling, mit meiner viel zu stumfpen Kneifzange ,  rumpitschen wollte. Außerdem war der Fisch , wie beschrieben lang genug an der frischen Luft.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Verletzung erst gesehen als ich den Fisch schon zurücksetzen wollte.  Hinzu kam , dass sich der Esox den hinteren Drilling des Wikam übel reingehauen hat. Das heißt die erste OP hatte er quasi schon hinter sich (wir haben mit 2 Mann an ihm rumgefummelt). Natürlich habe ich kurz darüber nachgedacht ob ich den Drilling entfernen soll. Aber die Wunde war so gut verheilt, dass ich nicht am Drilling, mit meiner viel zu stumfpen Kneifzange ,  rumpitschen wollte. Außerdem war der Fisch , wie beschrieben lang genug an der frischen Luft.



Ja, nee wenn ihr schon länger operiert hattet, dann ist es besser man lässt es.
Ein Tipp für die Zukunft:
Besorg dir 'nen wirklich guten Seitenschneider, der auch Hartmetall(z.B. Klavierdraht) abkann und führe ihn immer mit.
Sobald ich beim Hakenlösen auch nur ansatzweise Probleme bekomme und sich abzeichnet, dass es in minutenlanges basteln ausarten könnte, mache ich mit dem oder den Drillingen, dem Fisch zu Liebe, kurzen Prozess und knipps die Teile klein.
Auf den halben Euro für 'nen neuen Drilling ist gepfiffen!


----------



## Stonefish (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, nee wenn ihr schon länger operiert hattet, dann ist es besser man lässt es.
> Ein Tipp für die Zukunft:
> Besorg dir 'nen wirklich guten Seitenschneider, der auch Hartmetall(z.B. Klavierdraht) abkann und führe ihn immer mit.
> Sobald ich beim Hakenlösen auch nur ansatzweise Probleme bekomme und sich abzeichnet, dass es in minutenlanges basteln ausarten könnte, mache ich mit dem oder den Drillingen, dem Fisch zu Liebe, kurzen Prozess und knipps die Teile klein.
> Auf den halben Euro für 'nen neuen Drilling ist gepfiffen!



|kopfkrat Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. So etwas passiert aber bisweilen. Ein tief geschluckter Köder, ein stumpf gewordener Seitenschneider, der schon duzende male seinen Job gemacht hat. Es war nicht mein erster Hecht !


----------



## Micha85 (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Also bitte... es gibt doch wohl für einen Mann *nichts* wichtigeres als vernünftiges Werkzeug. 
Zumindest hab ich mir aus dem Grund ne Akku-Hilti angeschafft. :q


----------



## Roy Digerhund (19. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

@Sensitivfischer:

Ich kann dir in diesem Fall nicht wirklich Recht geben. Der Hecht hat den Drilling definitiv geschluckt und hat ihn vielleicht/oder eher sehr wahrscheinlich noch immer im Magen/Darm. Bei so einer "OP" verletzt man leicht die Wand von o.g. Organen, was ziemlich sicher schlecht für ihnn enden würde.
Deshalb mein erster Beitrag. Würde der Haken aussen sitzen, würde ich ihn auch entfernen. So aber halt nicht.
Beste Grüsse ROY


----------



## Bobster (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Nur mal so.......


Grundausstattung zum Hechtangeln,
inkl. Schneiderbandmaß "Der Optimist" :q


----------



## Stonefish (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

#6#6 So muß das aussehen.


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Nur meine Spitzzange ist ein wenig länger ... Optimist halt =)


----------



## Sofafischer (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

stößt der Fisch den Drilling ab? gehackt hatt den so mitsicherheit keiner. Und das der evtl. volle magen die öhse durch die haut gedrückt hatt kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen. Das der Aal Haken abstößt kenn ich ja,aber das es beim Hecht auch so ist,ist mir neu.


----------



## beerchen (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

@Bobster, den Knippex Schneider hab ich mir heute auch angesehen, ist der nicht ein wenig grob um damit am Fisch rum zu machen, oder kann man den bedenkenlos kaufen.
Frage weil ich mir eine Liste anlege, was mir noch fehlt, für den großen Einkauf nach der Prüfung :q


----------



## Bobster (20. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



beerchen schrieb:


> @Bobster, den Knippex Schneider hab ich mir heute auch angesehen, ist der nicht ein wenig grob um damit am Fisch rum zu machen, oder kann man den bedenkenlos kaufen.
> Frage weil ich mir eine Liste anlege, was mir noch fehlt, für den großen Einkauf nach der Prüfung :q


 

Knippex Cobolt-kleinste Größe !

Ich brauche Ihn nicht oft, denn jeder Einsatz ist auch ein
"Noteinsatz", also wenn nichts mehr geht :q
Aber ich bin jedesmal "heilfroh" wenn ich den Cobolt dabei habe...und beim "Kiemengriff" mit der linken Hand bin ich dann rechts in der Lage schnell mit dem "Cobolt" zu trennen.
Das alles geht recht "humorlos" und innerhalb von Sekunden !!
Zu grob ? ...finde ich nicht..eventuell für einen 45iger :q

Übrigens nicht nur in Notfällen bei unserem Freund, dem Hecht anzuwenden, sonder auch äußerst wertvoll
für diese "kleinen" Unfälle, welche mich regelmässig
2-3 x im Jahr passieren....ich gehe selbstverständlich
jeden Tag angeln 






p.s.....diese "üble Verletzung" wurde durch einen 85iger Hecht verursacht.

...und ich habe nicht gewartet bis der Drilling mir aus dem Daumen gewachsen ist
sondern habe den Knipex-Cobolt benutzt !


----------



## Phoenix-mk (21. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Jetzt wäre ich beinahe vor "Fremdschmerz" vom hocker gefallen... bitte poste sowas nie wieder :-D allein der gedanke...#d:c


----------



## Gohann (21. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Bobster schrieb:


> Knippex Cobolt-kleinste Größe !
> 
> Ich brauche Ihn nicht oft, denn jeder Einsatz ist auch ein
> "Noteinsatz", also wenn nichts mehr geht :q
> ...



Ich habe das Teil immer in meinem Norwegengepäck! Ich habe an eigenem Leib erfahren, wie es ist, wenn der Sanitäter Schweissperlen auf der Stirn hat, weil er die Flunke des Drillings mit seinem Baumarkt Seitenschneider nicht durchbekommt, ich trotz örtlicher Betäubung Pippi in der Hose habe:c und der Freund der mich zur Ambulanz gefahren hat fast aus den Latschen kippt, weil er das alles mit ansieht!|uhoh:|uhoh:

Er war bei der Geburt seiner beiden Töchter dabei! Da ist er auch umgekippt.|kopfkrat|bigeyes

Beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr!!!!#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## beerchen (21. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

@Bobster, ich danke Dir. Werd mir das Teil dann zulegen. Nur bei der Spitzzange weiß ich noch nicht welche, die bisher gesehenen kommen mir alle so kurz vor |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



beerchen schrieb:


> @Bobster, ich danke Dir. Werd mir das Teil dann zulegen. Nur bei der Spitzzange weiß ich noch nicht welche, die bisher gesehenen kommen mir alle so kurz vor |kopfkrat


 

Das will ich auch hoffen .....:q

Es ist auch keine Spitzzange,
sondern eine "Storchschnabelzange" 

http://www.wuppertools.de/knipex_26...chneide_storchschnabelzange_200_mm::6857.html

....und wegen der Länge, die Knipex hat 200mm,
mach Dir mal keine Sorgen.
Das reicht vollkommen aus.
Alles was der Hecht tiefer schluckt ist "meist" mit einer 
Entnahme verbunden.

Also, erst mal Prüfung machen ! 
Viel Glück #6

....und dann endlos Hechte fangen und den Kiemengriff
dabei üben. 
Selbstverständlich ohne *Landehandschuh !*
Das sichert den Einsatz des o.g. Knipex-Werkzeuges :q


----------



## Anglero (21. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Ich habe die Fotos hier reingestellt weil ich sie als ein positives Beispiel für die "Zähigkeit" der Hechte empfinde. Selbstverständlich ist es kein schöner Anblick. Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, dass evtl auch größere Verletzungen beim C&R nicht zwangsläufig zum Tod des Tieres führen...


 
Erstaunlich, was so alles als positiv und schön empfunden wird, und vorallem als Werbung für C&R...



Stonefish schrieb:


> Es doch immer wieder interessant, dass es Leute gibt die nur darauf aus sind alles zum Politikum zu machen und tod zu quatschen.#6
> 
> Größere Verletzung ist ein durchaus dehnbarer Begriff. Blutende Kiemen gehören für mich persönlich dazu. Für 90 % der "Angelprofis " nicht. Also halte mal den Ball flach.


 
Magen an Bauchdecke getackert nicht? 



Stonefish schrieb:


> Die regelung in diesem Gewässer ist eindeutig und kann nicht missverstanden werden: " Gefangene Hechte müssen sofort zurück gesetzt werden."
> 
> Für mich ist das totales Entnahmeverbot. Es gibt aber ja noch andere Gewässer an denen es einer Entscheidung bedarf. Hier agab es aus rechtlichen Gründen ohnehin keine Alternative.


 
So viel zum Thema Eigenverantwortung.



Stonefish schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Verletzung erst gesehen als ich den Fisch schon zurücksetzen wollte. Hinzu kam , dass sich der Esox den hinteren Drilling des Wikam übel reingehauen hat. Das heißt die erste OP hatte er quasi schon hinter sich (wir haben mit 2 Mann an ihm rumgefummelt). Natürlich habe ich kurz darüber nachgedacht ob ich den Drilling entfernen soll. Aber die Wunde war so gut verheilt, dass ich nicht am Drilling, mit meiner viel zu stumfpen Kneifzange , rumpitschen wollte. Außerdem war der Fisch , wie beschrieben lang genug an der frischen Luft.


 
s.o.



Sofafischer schrieb:


> stößt der Fisch den Drilling ab? gehackt hatt den so mitsicherheit keiner. Und das der evtl. volle magen die öhse durch die haut gedrückt hatt kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen. Das der Aal Haken abstößt kenn ich ja,aber das es beim Hecht auch so ist,ist mir neu.


 
Bestimmt, Fische sind Wechselbalge, da fluppt der Drilling durch Magen und Bauchdecke, wie bei Wackelpudding - selbstverschließend!


----------



## Stonefish (27. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

@Anglero

1. Entnahmeverbot und Eigenverantwortung schließen sich aus. Andere Läner andere Sitten. Wenn ich ich Gast bin, halte ich mich an die entsprechenden Vorschriften, ohne wenn und aber.

2. Fische sind keine Wechselbalge. #6

3. Evtl. kannst du Sofafischer ja erklären wie der Haken dort hinkommt und sich der Fisch dennoch ganz offensichtlich bester Gesundheit erfreut. ( Nein- Ich habe ihn nicht gefragt- das sieht man)


----------



## beerchen (27. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

@Boster:
ok, dann also eine 200er. Danke für die Info das Diese lang genug ist.

Prüfung wird Mitte November iwann sein, geht im Kreis am 14 los, wenn in unserer Stadt abgehalten wird ist noch nicht raus!

lg Jörg


----------



## strawinski (29. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

schneid den drilling außen ab und lass ihn schwimmen


----------



## Esoxfreund (29. September 2011)

*AW: üble Verletzung Hecht*

Ich finde der TS hat das genau richtig eingeschätzt, bzw. hätte ich dem Hecht auch seine Freiheit geschenkt   #6
Der Hecht steht doch gut im Futter und hat keine Probleme bei der Nahrungsaufnahme.
Den Drilling wird der Hecht schnell wieder los, es sei den es ist ein chemisch geschärfter Haken der nicht so schnell rostet.


----------

